# Rebuilding an Aristo-Craft RDC (Need Parts.)



## RDC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

While I'm not exactly new to G-gauge, it's been a while since I've worked with it. But today, we've begun construction on a proper G-gauge railroad, and it's time to address some of our motive power needs. 

I was gifted a free Aristo-Craft ATSF RDC-1 a long time ago, and while it's performed well, it's not in that great of a shape looks-wise. Now that we have someplace proper to run it, it needs to undergo a rebuild, and a repaint. 

I need some help. First, I need to find an exploded view diagram and a manual to help with determining what I need to to make it look good again, and have a good reference to operate it when it gets back onto the rails again. 

Does someone know of a good source of Aristo-Craft parts? 

One of the pressing issues is that the traction tires are hard as a rock and crumbling badly. Those need to be replaced somehow before I go on.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Go all solid wheels, get rid of the traction tires. They actually cause issues, and you really don't need to pull anything with an RDC. This is a finicky loco with a lot of overhang.


Is it an RDC-1 or -3? ..... oops, you said RDC-1


Email me with your email address if you want the manual, but it's not much.


rdc1 page:
https://elmassian.com/index.php/lar...-power-mods-aamp-tips/aristo-motive-power/rdc


rdc3 page:
https://elmassian.com/index.php/lar...ower-mods-aamp-tips/aristo-motive-power/rdc-3


Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Orginal parts will be hard to come by, look for 3D printed replacements.


----------



## STrinder5475 (Jul 28, 2020)

I just received an Aristo-Craft RS-3 (New York Central). I need a new switch cover, three handrail stanchions and short hood handrail for the fireman's side. Does anybody where I can these either new or repro? Any lead would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The thread/topic/question was about an RDC, completely different loco.


Look at GLX Scale Models


Greg


----------

